# Myrtle Beach Pavillion to Close!!!!



## shagnut (Mar 9, 2006)

OMG, I can't believe it. They are even closing the amusement park!!. How sad. They said they will close it next year.  They are loosing too much money.  They will be running different promotions and events so people can come and enhance their memories.  No more Peaches Corner!! How sad!! No more Shaggin on the Blvd. I don't know if they are planning on tearing down the Bowery ( where Alabama started) or the Gay Dolphin.  These are just traditions that I can't believe are going away.  Shaggy


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 10, 2006)

I imagine the land has become too valuable, and they will develop it for something else.  The OBX has also lost a number of real institutions over the years for the same reason.  I grew up going to MB, and I share your pain.


----------



## runlikeanantelope (Mar 10, 2006)

I just moved from Myrtle Beach last month.  Sad news to lose an icon like that.  With the growth that area is having, it was bound to happen.  Look for the Hard Rock Cafe's plan to build an amusement to really take off now.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 10, 2006)

My kids are really upset by it. We go to Myrtle Beach alot, but this year we were going to try something different. I have to change plans now so the kids get one last shot and visiting the Pavillion. 

As a side note, we own several rentals in Myrtle Beach. The developer that I frequently have used for my purchases is building a huge resort right next to where the Pavillion is located. There are four oceanfront towers that is going to be built and two second row towers, a really big water park and of course a really big parking garage and a conference/meeting center. 

The sad thing about the closing is it leaves Myrtle Beach with no sense of an Ocean Front park that you associate with going to a beach resort. Just left with hotels and resorts.....no identity! Plus the Pavillion gives the Beach a sense of center, a starting point.


----------



## Don (Mar 11, 2006)

The same feelings were felt when they closed Ocean View Amusement Park in Norfolk, Va, but somehow the world went on.


----------



## Chemee (Mar 12, 2006)

shagnut said:
			
		

> OMG, I can't believe it. They are even closing the amusement park!!. How sad. They said they will close it next year.  They are loosing too much money.  They will be running different promotions and events so people can come and enhance their memories.  No more Peaches Corner!! How sad!! No more Shaggin on the Blvd. I don't know if they are planning on tearing down the Bowery ( where Alabama started) or the Gay Dolphin.  These are just traditions that I can't believe are going away.  Shaggy



Sad to hear this!  Lots of memories for me as well.  Last year I heard about plans to build an amusement park off of 501 .  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 12, 2006)

Ground breaking is suppose to take place this fall for the new Hard Rock Theme Park!


----------



## runlikeanantelope (Mar 13, 2006)

Chemee said:
			
		

> Sad to hear this!  Lots of memories for me as well.  Last year I heard about plans to build an amusement park off of 501 .  Can anyone confirm this?




Yes, if you remember when you came in on 501 where the old factory outlets used to be on your right just before you crossed over the intracoastal waterway.  The only successful business left back there is Medieval Times, so maybe they will build around it.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 20, 2006)

*Petition!!*

I heard on the news tonight that there is a petition to sign to keep it from closing. I think it's too late but I'm going hunting for the petition to sign. shaggy


----------



## beachsands (Mar 22, 2006)

shagnut said:
			
		

> I heard on the news tonight that there is a petition to sign to keep it from closing. I think it's too late but I'm going hunting for the petition to sign. shaggy



Shaggy,

              Here is a link to a petition to help save the Pavillion.

http://www.petitiononline.com/mbpav/petition.html


Not sure what good it will do but its worth a try.

Joel


----------



## shagnut (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I signed!! I think we all need to do so!! shaggy


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 25, 2006)

I signed too, #8500. Never went on the rides, but I know it must mean a ton to so many. I love the MB area.


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 25, 2006)

*News report*

Just found this:

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/ml...85.htm?template=contentModules/printstory.jsp

Looks promissing for the Hard Rock park.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 25, 2006)

Is fantasy harbour down by Waccamaw? Or is that Harbour Lights? If so that's no where near the MB Hardrock. shaggy


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 26, 2006)

*We signed too*

8603. Bill & Marty 

www.mbpavilion.com


----------



## PJthomasville (Jun 15, 2006)

shagnut said:
			
		

> Is fantasy harbour down by Waccamaw? Or is that Harbour Lights? If so that's no where near the MB Hardrock. shaggy



I'm from Thomasville, NC & own timeshare at Harbour Lights.  That is across the street (but on same side of hwy 501) from Fantasy Harbour and where the outlets used to be.  140-acre Hard Rock Theme Park to go up there with completion scheduled for 2008.  Lots on internet re that.  MB was always my favorite place.  Outgrew the pavillion but hated to see it go for sentimental reasons.  PJ


----------



## shagnut (Jun 17, 2006)

PJ , when I was there I heard they were going to move the rides to a different area, might even be at the new Hard Rock park.  BTW, I live just up the road from you on Hwy 109 (but closer to the WS side)  shaggy


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 18, 2006)

Don, Ocean View in Norfolk, VA had a wooden roller coastal that was out of this world. Do you remeber the Rocket.   Now Ocean View is a mini-park and a public beach.   This could be a great T/S location.


----------



## Don (Jul 3, 2006)

I rode all of the rides at Ocean View at one time or another.  My favorite was the roller coaster.  I believe it was the only wooden coaster in the country at that time.  After it was condemned because it was concidered to be too rickety and might possibly collapse, it was used in a movie.  It was blown up by the bad guys in the flick.  But in reality, it took four tries to bring it down.  For the last try, the supports were sawn almost through.  So much for being near collapse.

On our little two week visit to VA,  we talked with a FF salesman and he told us that FF was looking into possible VA Beach and Clearwater, FL sites


----------

